# theraband bulk rolls



## gamekeeper john

heres the website i get my theraband from, i buy the bulk 46 meter rolls but they do all lengths and sizes, i thought some of you might find it helpful, john

http://www.benefitsnowshop.co.uk/products/Therapy_Supplies/Resistive_Exercise_Bands/Thera_Band_Resistive_Exercise_Band.htm


----------



## mckee

Thanks for sharing john!


----------



## e~shot

Thanks John, you always very kind.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

Thank you John 
That's very helpful, ive made about 10 frames but haven't bought any rubber yet.... i think the slingshot bug has well and truly bitten


----------



## Gwilym

For people buying less than john ebay is cheaper. Thanks for the link


----------



## AJW

Hi Gamekeeper ....... Not trying to rain on your parade, but there are a couple of good prices on this side of the pond. One is even from the colonies (Canada)

http://shop.ebay.com/wngrandkids/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

http://www.yogadirect.com/Thera-Bands_c_12.html


----------



## gamekeeper john

AJW said:


> Hi Gamekeeper ....... Not trying to rain on your parade, but there are a couple of good prices on this side of the pond. One is even from the colonies (Canada)
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com...sid=p4340.l2562
> 
> http://www.yogadirec...Bands_c_12.html


thanks for the links, they are cheap. i only get the bulk 150ft rolls, them 5 meter rolls would only last me a day or 2 lol, thanks again, john


----------



## BCLuxor

I have stumbled on that site a couple of times now but for some reason never liked the legitimatacy of it I thought I'd buy and never see the goods but for a vendor to recommend it now I will be using thanks for the link john I was curious as to where some of the bigger vendors get their stock .


----------



## gamekeeper john

luxor5 said:


> I have stumbled on that site a couple of times now but for some reason never liked the legitimatacy of it I thought I'd buy and never see the goods but for a vendor to recommend it now I will be using thanks for the link john I was curious as to where some of the bigger vendors get their stock .


hi, i have used this site for the last 12 months, and everytime my item as arrived within 2-3 days, i would highly recommend them, i would personaly like to by it in 200+ meter rolls but 46 meter rolls seem to be the biggest i can find in theraband gold, john


----------



## NoSugarRob

http://www.physiothe...+band+5+5m.html

if your going for the smaller quantity 5.5meter roll


----------



## gamekeeper john

help needed! i need to purchase some theraband but everytime i click on the first link i attached were i usualy get my theraband from it comes up error? does this happen to anyone else? thanks


----------



## Hit and run

they changed the in-site links, this one works.


----------



## e~shot

Check this link

http://www.benefitsnowshop.co.uk/shop/detail.asp?bid=GDSI-1846903&item=3111


----------



## gamekeeper john

thanks a lot guys, i was starting to wory lol


----------

